# The Blue Witch by Kevis Hendrickson-An epic fantasy adventure Novella



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Come ye fans of olde legends and hearken to a tale of wonder!

*Taken from the legendarium of the ancient tales of Arva, The Blue Witch retells the legend of Prince Kòdobos, his knights, his love for Enolia and the great war that was waged to rescue her from a jealous king. It also tells of the coming of a menacing witch and the fall of a great kingdom. Hearken to a tale of mighty warriors, lusty maidens, and foul treachery. The Blue Witch awaits you!*
~~~
The Blue Witch is a 32,000 word fantasy Novella by Kevis Hendrickson.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Kevis, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Ann. I will certainly be on my best behavior with the thread.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I grew up reading the classics: The Mabinogion, The Eddas, The Nibelungenlied, The Kalevala, Gilgamesh, the Greek Epics, and a host of other timeless legends. More than enough inspiration to spin my own epic fantasy tales. The Blue Witch is the product of many years of devouring the world's greatest epics. I hope you'll download your copy of this labor of love and see the wonders that lies within its pages. Happy Reading.

*The Blue Witch is now available at a new low price.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy to show off the new cover for my epic fantasy novella The Blue Witch. If you haven't downloaded your copy, what are you waiting for? The Blue Witch is waiting for you! _Now available at a new low price._


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Longing to read a good old-fashioned medieval fantasy epic? Then I invite you to download your copy of my new novella The Blue Witch and read an epic tale about mighty knights, lusty maidens, evil curses, and a powerful witch. Happy reading!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Need a break from all the gritty contemporary fantasy? Well, if you're looking for a bit of old school fantasy fare, I invite you to head on over to Amazon and download your copy of my epic fantasy novella The Blue Witch. Happy reading and enjoy!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A medieval styled fantasy adventure for fans of heroic quests.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An epic novella for fans of epic fantasy adventures.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The Blue Witch is free for one day only (02/27/12). If you like epic fantasy quests, this one is for you.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Still keeping the torch alive for old school fantasy.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

For fans of medieval fantasy epics.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A modern fantasy adventure inspired by the great medieval epics of yore. One man on a quest to destroy the most powerful witch in the realm. Prepare for a tale of high adventure and download your copy of The Blue Witch today!



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The tale of a prince's desperate quest to save his kingdom from the wrath of an evil witch.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A modern fantasy adventure written in the tradition of the old medieval classics.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A labor of love just waiting to be downloaded to your Kindle. Perfect for fans of traditional fantasy.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An epic tale for fans of classical fantasy.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An epic fantasy adventure set in the magical world of Arva.



Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon FR: http://www.amazon.fr/The-Blue-Witch-ebook/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon IT: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B005A7AHO2

Amazon ES: https://www.amazon.es/dp/B005A7AHO2

*Also available in paperback.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

When darkness arises, heroes will stand against it.



Available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon US / Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES

*Also available in paperback.*


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code *SSW50 *at checkout
for 50% off during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70939


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic swords, Knights, Elves, and a beautiful, but deadly witch seeking revenge. Everything you want in a fantasy adventure.



Available at your regional Kindle store:

Amazon US / Amazon UK / Amazon DE / Amazon FR / Amazon IT / Amazon ES


----------

